# Refunds of Miss-Sexed Animals



## Crazy_Snake08 (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi All,
To the Sellers out there and luckily I haven't come across this yet selling snakes, however, what happens if you / a vet / etc. sex a snake (or any animal/reptile for that matter) and say it's a male and you sell as a male. Then x amount of time passes and the buyer comes back to you and says, "Hey, this is not a male, it's a female and I want to (now) swap for a male or want a refund"? As a seller, how do you normally go about resolving or terminating this conversation?
Assume that there is obvious markings and the both of you are definetily talking about the snake that was sold.
Thanks
Matt


----------



## kingofnobbys (Oct 16, 2015)

Well if you are buying as a companion animal, why would it matter ?

I can see why if someone was planning on "animal-farming" it would be important to them, but I guess it's tough luck if they got a Jenny when they wanted a boy or visaversa. Good luck to them if they try to go through the civil courts to get their $ back. LOL


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 16, 2015)

It happened to me twice in the last ten years. I probed the snakes as females and they turned out to be males (it rarely happens the other way around). I offered my apologies and the buyer understood that there is no such thing as 100% guarantee with gender of juveniles. I would not consider refund on the basis that both sexes carry the same value in terms of market price but I would consider offering another snake at slightly discounted price. Taking the wrongly sexed snake back and replacing them is out of question for quarantine reasons. I doubt very much that anyone would deliberately label a sake with wrong gender, mistakes of that kind can easily happen.

Michael


----------



## 5potted (Oct 16, 2015)

Had this happen as a buyer a number of times and it's just a bit of tough luck. Unless they've mated before there's no 100% guarantee. Because of this reason as a seller I clearly mention in my ads they are probed as male/female by my reptile vet but cannot 100% guarantee.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 16, 2015)

On the couple of rare occasions that it has happened to me over the years I have given the person another animal of the correct sex. Even thou some species can be hard to sex, and some males of all species can lock their hemi's shut when hatchlings and probe as females, its still my fault as I have sold a snake as something that it wasnt and there fore I replace.


----------

